# ND Fall Turkey Licenses Remain



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fall Turkey Licenses Remain

Interested fall turkey hunters still have time to purchase a license for
2005, according to Carrie Whitney, licensing supervisor for the North
Dakota Game and Fish Department.

As of Tuesday, Nov. 1, more than 200 licenses remain in three units.
Licenses are issued on a first-come, first-served basis to hunters who
do not already have a license, or for those who want additional
licenses.

Licenses remain for the following units: Unit 17, portions of Billings
and Golden Valley counties north of Interstate 94; Unit 21, Hettinger
and Adams counties; and Unit 45, Stark County.

Resident and nonresident hunters can apply online, or print out an
application for mailing, at the Game and Fish Department website,
discovernd.com/gnf. Applications are also available from the
department's Bismarck office and county auditors. There is no limit to
the number of licenses a person can receive.

The fall turkey season continues through Jan. 15, 2006.


----------

